# Pit Masters



## eman (Aug 12, 2010)

WTF, This is a bullchit season. To send someone home because they couldmn't fry catfish???


----------



## jagerviking (Aug 12, 2010)

Horrible what they did to this season, I will not be watching this season. Warren sapp??? really???? He called the bark on the pork "sear".


----------



## ballagh (Aug 12, 2010)

LOL  Sear.  I thought that was hilarious. My wife even called him a dumbass.  I bet Myron slapped the shit outta him when they moved the cameras.  "That silly SOB dont know nuttin about BBQ"  I can hear it now. LOL


----------



## ronp (Aug 12, 2010)

eman said:


> WTF, This is a bullchit season. To send someone home because they couldmn't fry catfish???


I agree. A big disapointment.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 12, 2010)

Hmm two threads??? As I said in the other one I thought at the start they said Pulled Pork so how did that become Sliced Pork?? I think I would have told them where they could put that catfish. I watched tonight but doubt I'll be watching much more of it I didn't watch much of last season because of the drama and this season these bs things are gonna be even worse


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow - this is just about to start here in CA so I guess I am in for a huge groan based on these comments


----------



## tjoff (Aug 12, 2010)

I thought I was watching another dumb ass cooking challenge show on the FoodNetwork challenge channel.  The fits right in with FoodNetwork line up.  They should move it from TLC because I am not learning a damn thing.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome to the world of reality TV. It sucks and I just can't bring myself to watch it anymore. It has absolutely nothing to do with what it's REALLY about, they want drama and BS. I'm done with this mess.


----------



## old poi dog (Aug 12, 2010)

Are they going to re air these episodes on Sunday mornings like last time?  It may not be worth it staying up this evening to watch .


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 13, 2010)

I am soooo pissed off for watching this all the way thru

TOTAL CRAP - This is no BBQ contest at all when the winner of a pulled pork contest wins with sliced pork instead of pulled and his coleslaw is the deciding factor? WTF 

I tried to find a way to comment at TLC website and the only comment link is  for commenting on sponsors


----------



## smoksignlr (Aug 13, 2010)

So the winner is the cowgirl cause she was the only one made pulled pork. But hey the dude with the long hair and hat probably would have listened to the rules and done gooood pulled pork. Now should the cowgirl have been disqualified for attempting to use propane. Myron should have shut up and they would have had to disqualify her. OOhhhh the drama. That's what i like about the site not much drama but you could learn more in 3 minutes here than watching 30 seasons of a show like that.

As soon as technology can develop a sniff and taste application the true pitmasters here can't be judges and I always find judges to be overated too many work as the gatekeepers to the crowbar hotel.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 13, 2010)

Hype and Drama.......

Catfish?

Coleslaw?

Will the winner of the $100,000 get it because He/She has the coolest BBQ Pit?

Last night was a huge disappointment!  Better off watching Bearenstein Bears with my 5 year old!

Todd


----------



## rbranstner (Aug 13, 2010)

I didn't get to watch very much of it because of the bad storms around here to my dish was constantly going out. I was really surprised to see Warren Sapp as a judge. The judge on the far right seemed to be some type of food critic and didn't know much about BBQ but I couldn't really tell as I could only hear bits and pieces. Myron appeared to be the only judge worthy of being a BBQ judge. I will check out next week so I can actually watch the thing and see if they change anything from the first week. My guess is no.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 13, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> I didn't get to watch very much of it because of the bad storms around here to my dish was constantly going out. I was really surprised to see Warren Sapp as a judge. The judge on the far right seemed to be some type of food critic and didn't know much about BBQ but I couldn't really tell as I could only hear bits and pieces. Myron appeared to be the only judge worthy of being a BBQ judge. I will check out next week so I can actually watch the thing and see if they change anything from the first week. My guess is no.


Art Smith is a cookbook author, famous restaruanteur and food critic but has most likely never seen a pit until this competition. He did win the James Beard award which is pretty prestigious but that does not give him BBQ chops.  Warren Sapp? give me a break

This show is not a real competition but a Food Network style competition and my guess is that all the episodes are already shot and edited


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 13, 2010)

WOW! I thought I was the only one that felt this way! When are they going to pick up a camera & follow some of these guys (from afar of course) through a REAL competiton. Maybe they were strapped on time, but i noticed some of them were cooking at temps of 270 to 300 & then as evryone has pointed out it was SLICED??


----------



## placebo (Aug 13, 2010)

I owe everyone that commented in this thread a thank you. I am now no longer disappointed for missing last nights show.


----------



## walt408 (Aug 13, 2010)

Being fairly new to smoking I hoped to learn something about pulled pork on this show. About the only thing I learned is pulled pork can be made in very thick slices. It was a hugh disappointment.


----------



## eman (Aug 13, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> Art Smith is a cookbook author, famous restaruanteur and food critic but has most likely never seen a pit until this competition. He did win the James Beard award which is pretty prestigious but that does not give him BBQ chops.  Warren Sapp? give me a break
> 
> This show is not a real competition but a Food Network style competition and my guess is that all the episodes are already shot and edited
> 
> Â


You are right about all the episodes allready in the can. They started shooting back in mid april and finished in june from what i've been told.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:


Walt408 said:


> Being fairly new to smoking I hoped to learn something about pulled pork on this show. About the only thing I learned is pulled pork can be made in very thick slices. It was a hugh disappointment.


Walt-everything you want to learn about BBQ you can learn right here at SMF University!!


----------



## jdt (Aug 13, 2010)

WOW-I would have thought real smokers would understand pulled pork is simply the preparation and cooking of a pork shoulder or butt, it makes no difference how its presented, sliced, hand pulled or schreaded in the traditonal style. I have personally seen sliced pork just like in the show take third in a major comp which allowed the team to take home $8,750 at the end of the day

As far as you guys crying about the side dishes, here in Iowa there was over $5,000 to be won from side dish categories at comps in the last 12 months, some were restricted like this and there was only one choice on what to make, others you had guys turning in beans to go up against slaw which was going up against apple cobbler. I know most of you are so cool you go to contests hoping not to win and just piss away $600 or $800 but some people will take a $250-$750 side dish prize with pride and use it to go to another comp later down the line. .  

I agree the new format is goofy but it wasn't like there was alot to be learned from the show, Lurking around this very website for the 6 or whatever hours could probably teach you more about que than the six episodes last year IMO


----------



## alblancher (Aug 13, 2010)

JDT,

I would think that "pulled pork" is different from sliced pork butt.  It may be cooked the same but how it's shredded (chopped or pulled), the amount of fat included in the meat (can't be picked away by the judge), the amount of sauce mixed into the pulled pork(can't be scrapped off) and the presentation are different.  You also have to rely on the taste of the meat instead of use the smoke ring as proof of a good smoke.  You're right I don't visit many competitions, visitors  usually don't get to experience/taste the submitted entries so I never bother.  The plate presented to the judges is different than the food dished out to the public. 

Catfish? as a side entry?    Also every cole slaw I have ever made was mayo and vinegar based, which would have disqualified me because the "judges" wanted vinegar and sweet. Are there rules as to how the slaw should be prepared?  In your competitions in Iowa are the competitors notified of the sides before the event, or just 1 hour prior to submittal?   My slaw sits in the refrigerator overnight before serving.

I'll watch the next show, or I should say that the next show will be part of my normal channel flipping.

Al


----------



## placebo (Aug 13, 2010)

JDT said:


> I know most of you are so cool you go to contests hoping not to win and just piss away $600 or $800 but some people will take a $250-$750 side dish prize with pride and use it to go to another comp later down the line. .


Perhaps it's just me but this seems a bit harsh and I can't see anything in this thread that would have provoked such a comment.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't know if TLC is plannig on some other BBQ shows or not, but they had a display setup at the Great American BBQ at Kansas City this last May. I never saw them filming, but some people told me they were out with cameras crews.

Slap Your Daddy team was 1 space away from us, so you wonder if they are following some teams like last years Pitmasters.

I would have to say the only good part of the new episode is Myron telling it his way. Will watch again and then decide if it is worth it.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 14, 2010)

Warren Sapp even said to one of them, I believe it was Moe, "You just sliced it, No Pulled Pork?". 

To me to vote the only one who followed the theme off was really stupid.  So Much for Rules...  It wouldn't happen with KCBS Rules.

I was personally pulling for Moe but I believe there was more to his winning than his cooking.


----------



## meatball (Aug 14, 2010)

I thought the one redeeming thing was that Warren Sapp was on the show. I'm biased because I'm a huge Bucs fan, but I love Sapp. The guy is total charisma and believe me, that dude can eat. As for the rest of it....well, I'll probably keep watching just out of morbid curiousity. Hopefully it will be Sapp-tastic!


----------



## eman (Aug 14, 2010)

Real Smokers know that smoking or grilling is the preperation method. Pulling or slicing are a way of serving the pork and the finish temps for each are different

 If the rules call for pulled pork then it should be pulled or chopped at least.

 If a KCBS  judge can't differ between the two they need some education.


----------



## jjwdiver (Aug 14, 2010)

At least I now get to free up some more space on my Tivo - just erased the "Season Pass" to record the future episodes.  Watched this one and was not impressed at all.  I call B.S.


----------



## eman (Aug 14, 2010)

jjwdiver said:


> At least I now get to free up some more space on my Tivo - just erased the "Season Pass" to record the future episodes.  Watched this one and was not impressed at all.  I call B.S.


I agree!


----------



## bunk (Aug 15, 2010)

Very disapointed in this season. They really need to change the name, it is not the same show. I bought a smoker becouse of last season.  As stated above I will be taking this off my DVR.


----------



## meateater (Aug 15, 2010)

Bunk said:


> Very disapointed in this season. They really need to change the name, it is not the same show. I bought a smoker becouse of last season.  As stated above I will be taking this off my DVR.


Glad you got the smoking bug, stick round here and learn the right way, lot's of great smoked meat from the heart round here. Then there's bacon,sausage,and lots of other treasures you thought you had to buy and couldn't make at home.


----------



## diesel fanatic (Aug 15, 2010)

Okay, I love smoked catfish ... I smoked 3 pounds yesterday over pecan (and it was goooood). But the competition was for pulled pork ... and one team was told to put out their fire!!!!! P!$$ed me off right off the bat ... maybe the hippies had the best bark or smoke ring ... but we will never know!!!!! And the winner was chosen because he had the best slaw????

And Tainted Sauce was the ONLY pulled pork presented .... she should have won even before they tasted it!!!!  Just another dumba$$ scripted reality show. I learn more from watching 5 minutes of Primal Grill with Steven Riachlan than I did this whole show!!!! What a joke!!!!

P.S. ... what is coleslaw without mayo????? <<<PICKLED CABBAGE!!!>>> (just my 2 cents)


----------



## jdt (Aug 16, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Warren Sapp even said to one of them, I believe it was Moe, "You just sliced it, No Pulled Pork?".
> 
> To me to vote the only one who followed the theme off was really stupid.  So Much for Rules...  It wouldn't happen with KCBS Rules.
> 
> I was personally pulling for Moe but I believe there was more to his winning than his cooking.


----------



## jdt (Aug 16, 2010)

eman said:


> Real Smokers know that smoking or grilling is the preperation method. Pulling or slicing are a way of serving the pork and the finish temps for each are different
> 
> If the rules call for pulled pork then it should be pulled or chopped at least.
> 
> If a KCBS  judge can't differ between the two they need some education.


My education taught me that KCBS does not have a pulled pork category......its a pork category experts, seems as if KCBS agrees

10) The Four KCBS Meat Categories:
CHICKEN: Chicken includes Cornish Game Hen and Kosher
Chicken.
PORK RIBS: Ribs shall include the bone. Country style ribs are
prohibited.
PORK: Pork is defined as Boston Butt, Picnic and/or Whole
Shoulder, weighing a minimum of five (5) pounds. Pork shall
be cooked whole

I guess splitting hairs wise, sliced pork and pulled pork are two seperate things, my argument would be if a butt is taken to 200 degrees wrapped in foil and sat on the counter for 20 minutes what is it, simply a smoked butt?

If you are pulling the bone and your grandma or grandkid asks for a nice big slice you gonna say "no ganny/sonny this is pulled pork"

Once its cooked I view it as pulled pork. The money muscle is what is getting turned in anyway, sliced, pulled or I have even seen cubbed money muscle on occasion.


----------



## alblancher (Aug 16, 2010)

JDT,

Judging from your qualifications you know the KCBS rules and are familiar with the competitions.  I know that when I go to a BBQ restaurant and order a pulled pork sandwich I do not expect sliced pork.  As I previously mentioned the amount of fat, gristle, bark, sauce included in a pulled pork sandwich is determined by the cook.  The amount of fat, gristle, bark, sauce in a fork full of sliced pork or on a sandwich is determined by me.  Big difference in my opinion.   

Maybe  KCBS is wrong on this one.

Al


----------



## warthog (Aug 16, 2010)

Sapp is nothing but as the tag goes an EATER.  Anything in quantity tasted good to him. Can someone explain what the judges were doing with knifes and forks?


----------



## brdprey (Aug 16, 2010)

Personally i would have liked to have seen instead of elimination that side pots be taken such as the cat fry....instead of losing and having to waste that meat....the winner got an extra 500 bucks or somthing. second 200 etc.....and save the final comp for what they went there for in the beginning, shoulder butts.. but its mho.


----------



## carpetride (Aug 16, 2010)

You tell me you want pulled pork your going to get pulled pork.  You tell me you want sliced pork and that is what you will get.  They darn well aren't going to be the same. 

The sides should been just that...a side competition for cash or equipment.  Everybody is right it isn't the same show but I may watch another episode or two just for the drama.


----------



## mudduck (Aug 16, 2010)

Carpetride said:


> You tell me you want pulled pork your going to get pulled pork.  You tell me you want sliced pork and that is what you will get.  They darn well aren't going to be the same.
> 
> The sides should been just that...a side competition for cash or equipment.  Everybody is right it isn't the same show but I may watch another episode or two just for the drama.


I'M with you carpetride

i think if they judge the sides it should be different from the main bbq

then if they can cook fish and make cool slaw OK then give the winner something good

for it not sent them home like kids.


----------



## brdprey (Aug 16, 2010)

lol just thought if they had an atitude section poor myron would be sent home before it starts.


----------

